

Mark Zuckerberg doesn’t get newspapers - RyLuke
https://medium.com/new-media/3ba7a5c19aa3

======
Lightning
This article is completely off. It completely misconstrues "personalization"
as limiting content to just what you are interested in. Facebook still lets
you see what your friends are reading/sharing, thus giving you access to more
content than just what you would normally consume.

